# Any Love for the S&W Model 10?



## Charliefox

For most of my adult life I have been in love with the Model 10. As the Glock of its time, it was the gun that filled most Police holsters for a lot of years. I was able to pick up an old Model 10 about three years and fulfill my dream. Now I'm saving up for when I find a 2 and 3 incher! Anyone else have this problem? Pictures are encouraged!


----------



## bruce333

You bet.

Mine was advertised as a police trade in. Shows a lot of holster wear, but I wouldn't trade it for anything newer.


----------



## DJ Niner

Oh yeah...


----------



## OzarkRecluse

Bud's has a 3" one now. These probably won't last long. Used Smith and Wesson Model 10 38SPL 3" $269.00 SHIPS FREE


----------



## wjh2657

Presentation to a Retiring Detective Lieutenant during the 1950's this is a Pre- 10 (Military and Police). The jewel of my collection. I still have the original wood grips, I put the Faux Ivory on just for looks. Nickel plating is original factory finish ("N" on crane).


----------



## loper

Yep. Just bought one of the police trade-ins from Bud's for students to shoot, now I'm not so sure I want to hand it over....

I had forgotten just how nice a worn-in S&W trigger is.


----------



## DunRanull

yep, gotta like the model 10s.. basic standard .38 special. Mine is a retired duty weapon sold to me by a collector who was "thinning out the herd." The bluing is turning to a darker "plum" but is complete over-all with little wear. The story I was given on it is that it belonged to a sheriff/deputy who spent most of his career in eastern Nebraska, the collector got it at an estate auction. It is actually a "pre-model 10" made in the early-mid 1930s, 5 inch barrel, original wood grips. All together not a lot of "wear" for its age, probably carried more than fired. Very smooth in double and single action.


----------



## il.bill

Has anyone purchased one of the 4" (round or square butt) Model 10's from Bud's?

I have been unsuccessfully looking locally for a used .38 spl. revolver and am very tempted to get one at $269 delivered +$3 insurance. I just hoped someone in the know could tell me that I can't go wrong with the deal. I realize buying a used firearm over the Internet can basically be a crap shoot, but I have always felt I paid a fair price when buying from Bud's. Can anyone shed some light, good or bad, on this deal?

Thank you - this is my first post on the forum. I hope to be back once I have found the used Model 10 that has been looking for me.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

first, the model 10 is a classic and for me, a no brainer.

second, police trade in, could be ugly outside but inside its probably brand new..... carried more than shot.

third buds.... i dunno never used them, dont hear bad things about them either

fourth $269.... i would buy it for that.... good tackle box, glove box, under seat or knock around gun.

it will not be beautiful but it will work


----------



## il.bill

Thanks - TedDeBearFrmHell !

I ordered a 4" barrel Police trade-in Model 10 from Bud's for $280.07 delivered to my FFL with insurance & CC surcharge. They will probably be shipping it out on March 1st. Once it is received by my local FFL, Illinois has a mandatory 3 day waiting period after Big Brother approves my purchase - will update when revolver is received.


----------



## il.bill

I just received my used Model 10-8, S/N: AAY51xx. The bluing is quite worn in several places and the stocks look pretty rough, but I found no rust nor pitting. 'Full lock up' is tight with no endshake, the DA trigger feels so sweet (the first Model 10 I have held in hand), and the barrel and cylinder bores look very good to me.
I may have found the 'shooter' I wanted. It will be a week or two before I get to try it out, but working the action and dry firing with snap caps is making me smile.
I do not have access to S/N information, and a phone call to S&W customer service is a day or two away - can anyone tell me the year of manufacture?
Thank you!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell

il.bill said:


> ...I do not have access to S/N information, and a phone call to S&W customer service is a day or two away - can anyone tell me the year of manufacture?
> Thank you!


glad you like the gun....

from another forum.... the -8 was produced from 1977-1988


----------



## MoMan

O.K. so here's the deal; was at LGS this week and saw a Model 10 for $299. I wasn't familiar with the Model 10 so I didn't get it. I guess I will be going back this week to take a closer look at it. Hopefully it's still there.


----------



## CajunBass

There was a time when I thought the Model 10 was "quaint and old fashioned." I always thought of those cops in the old black & white movies who wore those long woolen greatcoats when I saw one.

Today, I like the Model 10/M&P. I like them BECAUSE they are quaint and old fashioned. As I am.

Model 10-7










1956 five screw M&P, 4" barrel.










1955 five screw M&P, 2" barrel. (unfired as best I can tell.)










1921 (or thereabouts) 1905, 4th change (refinished). Still a very good shooter.










I'll bet those wool greatcoats were warm too.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*It's America's Handgun,,,*

I was having a conversation with a few buddies over beers,,,
One of them quoted that old adage:

If the head of every Jewish household had a Mauser, 50 rounds of ammo, and the will to use it,,,
Adolf Hitler would have been nothing more than a minor footnote in history.

I said that would be true of gangs and most violent crimes,,,
If the head of every American household had a pistol and he will to use it.

Then the discussion went to just what pistol.

My buds were all talking Glock this and HK that,,,
I argued that a plain Jane model 10,,,
And 100 rounds of ammunition,,,
Would stop lots of mayhem.

Low maintenance,,,
Easy to learn to shoot,,,
It's practically indestructible,,,
And there are a ba-jillion of them out there.

Since it was my turn to buy the next pitcher,,,
They all nodded their heads in agreement with me.

S&W Model 10,,,
It's America's Handgun!

Aarond

.


----------



## MoMan

MoMan said:


> O.K. so here's the deal; was at LGS this week and saw a Model 10 for $299. I wasn't familiar with the Model 10 so I didn't get it. I guess I will be going back this week to take a closer look at it. Hopefully it's still there.


YEP!!! I went back and it was gone from the display case. I asked if they had any Model 10's and he said O think I have a couple in back. Long story short he brought out 2 of them one was the one I had my eyes on. Needless to say, it followed me home. I am now the proud owner of a Model 10-5, serial # C886***.


----------



## CajunBass

Congratulations Mo. They are truly delightful guns. I reload most of my ammo, and I tend favor light target type loads. I shoot single-action most of the time these days too. I don't train. I don't even practice. I just go shooting. I'll toss an plastic milk jug up against the berm and just have fun.

A Model 10 is perfect for that.


----------



## aarondhgraham

*That's training,,,*



> I don't train. I don't even practice. I just go shooting. I'll toss an plastic milk jug up against the berm and just have fun.


That's training my friend.

Milk jug is about the size of a mans chest,,,
If you can hit it every time you're practicing self defense.

Just because you're having a blast doing it,,,
Doesn't mean it isn't worthwhile practice.

I go out on a windy day and hang balloons on a 4' string,,,
Trying to hit those moving suckers is challenging,,,
And quite a bit of fun as well.

Don't sell yourself short,,,
As long as you're aiming you're prcaticing.

Aarond

.


----------



## CajunBass

Naw. "Training" or "practice" sounds like work. :mrgreen: "Going shooting" is fun.


----------



## Spydesense

I have one that was handed down from my grandfather. It it in excellent shape and a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## Philco

I bought a Model 10 back when I was just old enough to buy one legally. That was more than a few years ago. Although I don't shoot it too often these days I still would not part with that gun. It is a rock solid firearm with tons of proven success. It served me for many years as a home defense handgun.


----------



## Shooter11

*Model 10*



il.bill said:


> Has anyone purchased one of the 4" (round or square butt) Model 10's from Bud's?
> 
> I have been unsuccessfully looking locally for a used .38 spl. revolver and am very tempted to get one at $269 delivered +$3 insurance. I just hoped someone in the know could tell me that I can't go wrong with the deal. I realize buying a used firearm over the Internet can basically be a crap shoot, but I have always felt I paid a fair price when buying from Bud's. Can anyone shed some light, good or bad, on this deal?
> 
> Thank you - this is my first post on the forum. I hope to be back once I have found the used Model 10 that has been looking for me.


Yep. Just got my Model 10 RB from Buds last week. "Great" smooth and tight action. Minor holster wear, no rust whatsoever. Came with Pachmayer grips, somewhat worn, but in good shape. This one was the Heavy Barrel(you can't really pick and choose what you get.....what they sent was....perfect). I may order another for a student trainer.

Shot it today....3 inch group, double action, at 10 yards......good enough for govt. work. I think the action has been worked on at sometime, because it is a fairly light and smooth trigger.
Single action is light and crisp.
Buds ships all guns for free and in a timely fashion.

MSRP on a new one is $719. Current prices are crazy compared to what I paid 25-30 years ago.......most of the Smith revolvers that I bought brand new for $150 to $250 are now selling for $700 to $1100.


----------



## RugerP95

Although I have never owned one....they are a nice looking piece.


----------



## had3nuf

Here are a few


----------

